# Kalender mit Termineingabe erstellen?



## carmencita (7. November 2003)

Ich habe wieder mal ein Problem.

Ich möchte für meine Seite einen Kalender machen. Ich habe es erstmal für jeden Monat eine Tabelle erstellt. Sieht so aus:

*<<-----------November----------->>* 
---Woche      Mo Di Mi Do Fr Sa So
1. Woche      ----------------------01 02
2. Woche     03 04 05 06 07 08 09
3. Woche     10 11 12 13 14 15 16
4. Woche     17 18 19 20 21 22 23
5. Woche     24 25 26 27 28 29 30

Allerdings nimmt das zu viel Platz weg, wenn ich es für jeden Monat einzeln mache. Deshalb dachte ich daran, das ungefähr wie bei Outlook zu machen.
Wenn ich auf die beiden Pfeile rechts oder links klicke, geht der Monat automatisch weiter. Außerdem soll, wenn möglich der aktuelle Tag hervorgehoben sein. Wenn ich den enzelnen Tag anklicke soll unter dem Kalender ein Feld sein, indem die Informationen zu dem jeweiligen Tag stehen. Ich habe schon mal bei javatop.de reingeschaut und auch was gefunden, aber das entspricht nicht ganz meinen Vorstellungen, da immer nur der jeweils aktuelle Monat angezeigt wird.
Wäre das hier http://www.javatop.de/scripte/cookies/reminder_calendar.htm 

Ich habe auch schon über google gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Habt Ihr vielleicht nen Tip, wie ich das machen kann oder wo ich noch suchen kann?
Geht das vielleicht auch über eine Datenbank mit ACCESS oder so?

Wäre echt lieb, wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Dankeschön, Carmen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. November 2003)

Hallo Carmen,

grundsätzlich kannst du mit Access arbeiten, allerdings nur wenn du ASP oder PHP am Server zur Verfügung hast. Wenn du nur Javascript verweden willst, wirst du das nicht schaffen. Wenn es nur mit dem IE kompatibel sein muss, dann kannst du versuchen mit dem "DataBinding" modell zu arbeiten (hab ich persönlich noch nie gemacht). Infos dazu entweder unter http://www.html-world.de/artikel/art_j01.htm oder mal die Google ergebnisse  durchsuchen. Wenn du PH o.ä. am Server zur Verfügung hast, dann schau dir mal die Kalenderscripte auf http://www.hotscripts.com an...

Hoffe du findest was...

bye


----------



## carmencita (8. November 2003)

*Dankeschön*

Ich habe jetzt ein PHP-Script gefunden und muss nur noch eine Datenbank in Access machen.

Sieht so aus http://www.scripts4u.de/demo/phpdtview/index.htm 

Dankeschön, Carmen


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. November 2003)

Falls du auch auf Access verzichten kannst, hab ich da was rangehangen, ist nur nen bischen JS,...und keine Frames.


----------



## stathis2000 (3. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe das Zip-File runtergeladen und bei mir ausprobiert.
    Wenn ich den untenstehenden Code reinschreibe passiert bei mir nix.


```
<div id="calendar"style="position:relative;display:inline;">
    <script type="text/javascript">
    document.write(makeCalendar(today,true));
    </script>
    </div>
```
   Ich habe ein Kalender Icon und wenn ich auf den draufklicke, will ich das der Kalender erscheint, wie schaffe ich das?
    Ich muss doch irgendwie mit einem Link den obenstehenden Code ausführen oder?


----------



## birdiemaker (8. Februar 2005)

*Terminauswahl in Formular mit Hilfe eines Kalenders*

Ich habe ein ganz ähnliches Problem und kann auch mit umfangreichem Suchen keine Lösung finden.
Ich habe ein Formular, in das Termine eingegeben werden sollen. Bis jetzt mache ich das mit einem einzeiligen Eingabefeld. Eleganter wäre es, wenn durch Klick auf ein Icon ein Kalender göffnet würde, in dem man mit Blättern zwischen den Monaten wechseln und durch Klick auf ein Datum dieses Datum in das Formularfeld übernehmen kann. So etwas gibt es auf vielen Reise- oder Flugseiten (z.B: http://www.ltu.de). Wie kann ich das machen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Februar 2005)

Ich hab das Skript von oben mal etwas abgeändert.

In der JS-Datei musst du ganz oben bei sFormName/sInputName die Namen von Formular und Textfeld eingeben.

Die HTML-Datei kann so bleiben, wie sie ist.

Der Kalender öffnet sich per 

```
<img src="icon.gif" onclick="pop=window.open('kalender.htm','bla');pop.focus();">
```


----------



## esenay (5. April 2005)

Hallo,
habe auch ein ganz ähnliches problem, aber euer script hilft mir nicht weiter, weil das alles ziemlich kompliziert (meiner meinung nach) ist.
Habe auch einen kalender gebaut, bei dem man den vorherigen und nächsten monat anzeigen lassen kann. nun soll der benutzer folgendes machen können. die felder (bei mir textfelder) in denen jeweils das tagesdatum steht (also 1, 2, ..., 30 bzw 31) sollen markiert werden dürfen. das anfangs- und enddatum soll danach in zwei textfelder, die weiter unten sind eingetragen werden. später sollte man die termine in eine datenbank eintragen können, indem man auf einen button klickt. 

meine fragen also sind:
- textfelder sind wahrscheinlich nicht die beste wahl, was für möglichkeiten gibt es noch, die der benutzer markieren kann?
- wie baue ich die event-handler ein, damit nach markierung der anfangs- bzw. endtag in den textfeldern steht.

wie gesagt, ich bin javascript anfänger und weiß also nicht wirklich bescheid. wenn ihr den quelltext wollt, poste ich ihn auch gern.

bedanke mich schon jetzt für  eure regen antworten


----------

